# Protein Skimmer Question



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

So, I'm shopping for a protein skimmer. I see a lot of different prices from DIY skimmers for next to nothing to $400+! They all seem like the same in one way or another. What specs on one should I be looking for? What is the most important parts of a skimmer?
This will be for a FOWLR- Lionfish, Puffer, and snowflake EEL. High waste production on these guys. 
Current setup- 
55 gal
12 lbs live rock 15lbs base rock
2 marineland 350 HOB filters (rated at 70 gals each) 4 biowheels total
150 watt heater
no sump system. (should I start one of those too?)


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

this is the spec on one I'm looking at.
Max Flow Rate: 300 GPH
Output: 1135 L/H
Power: 23 W
Voltage: 110V/60Hz
Fits all tanks ( tanks with 40 - 80 Gal capacity most effective )
Designed to hang on the the back of the aquarium (hanger width: 1 1/2 ")

Comes with:
1 Powerhead/Pump
1 Skimmer
1 Filter Foam
1 Tubule

Thoughts?


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

errrrr... I might be in the wrong forum. My bad!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What brand skimmer?


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

I found it on eBay. It didn't list a name brand. I've gotten several items from eBay for my tank at less than half of what the LFS charges (cut the middle man) but I knew what I was looking for. I know nothing about skimmers, hence my question. I was attracted to the price but don't know if it's a waste of money. Since I've seen some DIY skimmers, I was curious if "name brand" really make that big a difference. Here's the link: http://bit.ly/15oAJ2Y


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you plan on upgrading your tank then you should get a skimmer that will work on the larger tank.
You should consider having a sump also.
If a sump is in the works then this a very good skimmer for a real good price.
SCA-302 180 Gallon Protein Skimmer
It is rated for 180 gallons and goes in sump.


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Ooooo... $129?!?!?! Now we're talking! Thought I was gonna have to take out a loan or sell my car to get one! lol*r2


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

AND, a sump is "in the works" meaning I'm leaning about them. Would like to build my own but need to understand how they work, what the purpose is and so forth. Can I count on you for help*H2, "ol buddy 'ol pal? haha


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the sump I am still using in my 120 fowlr.works good ,easy to run and clean and could definately handle more flow still.I'm running a mag 18 to return to the 120 with dual mega overflows.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html
If you can swing it go for an aqueon mega overflow tank when you upgrade.
If not then check into reef octopus or CPR overflows.And definately get the TOM syphon pump to keep them from failing and pumping your whole sump into tank,and the surrounding floor space.Over flow failure is the only reason tanks overflow.


----------

